# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  مشجع مريخابى يبلغ الثمانين من عطبره يتبرع للمريخ بربع كيلو كبده

## على الصغير

*مشجع ينال 20 مليون لتكرمه بربع كيلو كبدة!
قال الفنان محمد عيسى ان علاقته بكرة القدم لم تنقطع بعد اتجه لاحتراف الغناء الذى اكتشف موهبته خلال دراسته بمدرسة الخرطوم التجارية،محمد عيسى لعب لشباب اندية الخرطوم وبرز كلاعب ماهر وكان بإمكانه احتراف كرة القدم ولكنه اتجه الى الغناء،وذكر عيسى ان علاقته بلاعبى كرة القدم ممتدة

ورغم مريخيته إلا انه اجتماعيا هلالابى،وذكر عيسى ان ارتباط المشجعين بالأندية يتسم بحميمية كبيرة. وحكى ان مشجعا مريخيا بمدينة عطبرة يبلغ من العمر 80 عاما كان قد التقى صديق على صالح منسق بعثة المريخ فى زيارة لها بعطبرة وكان يشترى اغراضا للمعسكر فقام المشجع بإعطاء صديق ربع كيلو كبدة كان قد اشتراها لاسرته كتبرع منه لدعم المريخ ومسيرته وتعبيرا عن محبته للكيان،ونقل صديق الذى اكبر خطوة المشجع مادار لرئيس النادى حينها جمال الوالى الذى وجهه فى لحظتها بمد المشجع المسن بمبلغ 20 مليونا اكرام له لإكرامه المريخ.

الراي العام 
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*لم اجد تعابير مناسبة لاعلق علي ما قام به هذا المحب العاشق للاحمر
\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
الحمد لله انتهي عهد اعطوه الف دينار
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انهم الصفوة
دوما ابداع وروعة وجمال وغيرة ونكران ذات لمريخ السعد والتميز

*

----------


## الدلميت

*لنقف اجلالا وتعظيما لهذا الرجل
 ولمثله وهم كثر . 
أحبوا نجم السعد الذي اسعدهم كثير
عشت يا مريخ موفور القيم
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*هذها مثال للعاشق الولهان بحب الزعيم الاوحد ..
الف تحية وسلام هذا المشجع الغيور ..
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					


\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
الحمد لله انتهي عهد اعطوه الف دينار



3333333333333333333
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*تحياتى الاخ على الصغير
اسمح لى ان اعدل تعديلاً طفيفاً فى رواية الراى العام
فالصحيح ان الرجل كان فى السوق ابتغاء شراء ربع كيلو كبده لتتقوى به ابنته التى كانت فى حالة وضوع
وفى اثناء تجواله اتى صديق على صالح وابراهومه لشراء اغراض لبعثة المريخ فنادى عليه احد التجار باسمه واخبره ان هؤلاء اهل المريخ
فأصر الرجل على ان يأخذا (كيس الكبده) وبكى لانه لايملك غيرها حتى يقدمها لبعثة المريخ فاتصلوا بجمال الوالى فاخبروه بماحدث فطلب منهم ان يأخذوا خروفاً لابنته
وعندما ذكروا له انهم لايعرفون بيته طلب منهم ان يذهبوا للتاجر ليدلهم على البيت وهذا ماحدث حيث اخذهم التاجر لبيته ليصر الرجل مره اخرى على ذبح الخروف ودعوة افراد البعثه لتناوله معهم
هكذا سمعتها من كابتن ابراهومه

التحيه لهذا العاشق ونسأل الله ان يمتعه بنعمة الصحه والعافيه

*

----------


## على الصغير

*مشكوره يادكتوره
*

----------


## خالد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

تحياتى الاخ على الصغير
اسمح لى ان اعدل تعديلاً طفيفاً فى رواية الراى العام
فالصحيح ان الرجل كان فى السوق ابتغاء شراء ربع كيلو كبده لتتقوى به ابنته التى كانت فى حالة وضوع
وفى اثناء تجواله اتى صديق على صالح وابراهومه لشراء اغراض لبعثة المريخ فنادى عليه احد التجار باسمه واخبره ان هؤلاء اهل المريخ
فأصر الرجل على ان يأخذا (كيس الكبده) وبكى لانه لايملك غيرها حتى يقدمها لبعثة المريخ فاتصلوا بجمال الوالى فاخبروه بماحدث فطلب منهم ان يأخذوا خروفاً لابنته
وعندما ذكروا له انهم لايعرفون بيته طلب منهم ان يذهبوا للتاجر ليدلهم على البيت وهذا ماحدث حيث اخذهم التاجر لبيته ليصر الرجل مره اخرى على ذبح الخروف ودعوة افراد البعثه لتناوله معهم
هكذا سمعتها من كابتن ابراهومه

التحيه لهذا العاشق ونسأل الله ان يمتعه بنعمة الصحه والعافيه





نحييك الادخت سامرين علي التعديل والتحية للمشجع وللسيد جمال محمد عبدالله الوالي علي وقوفه مع اهل المريخ قاطبة في حوجتهم له ماديا ومعنويا والكل يشهد
                        	*

----------


## أبو المنتصر

*تم اللفح للنشر إكراما لهذا المريخى القح.
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*لك التحية والاحترام ايها الاب المريخي الرااااااااائع وتحية خاصة من مريخاب عطبرة
*

----------

